# Maximum nitrogen on wheat



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I hear a lot of stories and I am wondering anyone here who grows wheat, what is the maximum amount of nitrogen you've ever applied on wheat that you were going to combine. Nitrogen prices are a bit lower it's a tempting


----------

